# The Granddaddy of all GO DAWGS!!!!! Thread #9



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Here it is Dawgs come get it......... GOOOOOOO DAWGS!!!!!! Sic'em


----------



## Horns (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's a Go Dawgs for Dawg Night.


----------



## riprap (Jul 12, 2013)

O look, another Go Dawgs thread while the roll tide all year long is on page 4 and the other official one is on 2012.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs #9.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs! This thread is just another reminder why this forum is called GEORGIA Outdoor News! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jul 12, 2013)

Bama fans are elite, they predict when they lose. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Daytona beach!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Are you in Daytona Jeff?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!





Matthew6 said:


> Go Dawgs.



Good to see a yeller back and a elefant embrace the cause.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs. You own us. 


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Roll Tide, but Dawgs are better.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2013)

Go DAWGS........ How many days till the banning??.... sorry 6 I just could not help it......lol


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS........ How many days till the banning??.... sorry 6 I just could not help it......lol


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 12, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS........ How many days till the banning??.... sorry 6 I just could not help it......lol



I'm not vengeful, but 3 seconds before kickoff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs. I am liking this new thread. it has a lot of Dawg energy.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go Dawgs. You own us.





KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. I am liking this new thread. it has a lot of Dawg energy.



Me too, Charlie.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Me too, Charlie.



Me too..... I think it outta stay that way.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready for football season, it will be here before you know it. Might start off slow, but I think it will end up good.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

You working tonight John?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)

Muddy has prolly passed out . . . BZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Muddy has prolly passed out . . . BZZZZZZZZZZ!!!



He's probably drank to much PBR.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Late night Go Dawgs. Geno was a DGD.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!! off till Monday afternoon!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Are you in Daytona Jeff?



Yep! Took a quick trip before school starts back! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs on the Beach in Florida.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Saturday afternoon Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2013)

Go DAWGS .........


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs about to forget about this diet for some fried fish n shrimp n clams n scallops n hush puppies n fries chased with some sweet tea!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs about to forget about this diet for some fried fish n shrimp n clams n scallops n hush puppies n fries chased with some sweet tea!





Go you chubby doggie !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

A day or two off the diet wont hurt you Jeff.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jul 13, 2013)

Nightmare BBQ will make you go on a diet.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs I'm full!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs our 3 stars will have to step it up to play with all of Bama's 5 stars.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs our 3 stars will have to step it up to play with all of Bama's 5 stars.



Evening Charlie. Yes they will. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew, I thought maybe you would be fishing under the bridge today.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!! Banning day is just around the corner!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting fat.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2013)

I feel like I had all you can eat fish. Oh wait I did! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Florida keeping some Dawgs up late.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Florida keeping some Dawgs up late.



These dang kids!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunday Go Dawgs, from the Bluegrass.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs from the Yankee south!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the Sunshine State.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2013)

Go DAWGS ...... for my buds in FL. And KY. ..........and GA.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 14, 2013)

GO DAWGS! 









Good days are truly ahead!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Silver gonna swoop down from space and Zap all trolls.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Silver gonna swoop down from space and Zap all trolls.



Why wait do it now! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Brooks County. There was a tradgedy down there last week, with 3 High School Football players killed in a car wreck, prayers to thier families.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Silver gonna swoop down from space and Zap all trolls.



Going to have a bulldawg drop in Athens. Wish Dick Clark was here to count it down.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

A Monday Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 15, 2013)

Afternoon Charlie and 6!  Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2013)

Evening Martin and Charlie. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Afternoon Martin and Matthew. Yall enjoying your last few days?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not going anywhere. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs down at happy hour in Miller County.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2013)

Glad to be back home in the south where sweet tea flows like a river and southern accents are abundant!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Welcome home Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Welcome home Jeff. Go Dawgs.



Dang Yankees in Fl explains a lot! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs back in The State.


----------



## riprap (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like a few need to banned together. Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

riprap said:


> Looks like a few need to banned together. Go dawgs.



Trolls that get banned together stay together.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2013)

Go DAWGS ...... bye bye trolls


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs working tonight on the Mtn.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2013)

Charlie your boy got cleared to play. The O line just got stronger and more depth! Go Dawgs! http://www.berniesdawgblawg.com/2013/07/kolton-houston-named-to-lombardi-award.html


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a Tuesday Morning. The good news just keeps coming.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 16, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Since I've survived my first 6,765 posts, I think I may be smart enough to survive the next 6,765.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2013)

BZZZZZZZZZZZ from the MON !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BZZZZZZZZZZZ from the MON !!!



Yep. Roll Tide. 


Morning Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Afternoon Matthew. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Matthew. Go Dawgs.



Don't buy into it Charlie. Just trying to fit in where he can get in before the banning. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 16, 2013)

riprap said:


> Don't buy into it Charlie. Just trying to fit in where he can get in before the banning. Go Dawgs.



You just miss rolling with the tide. Go Bama.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

riprap said:


> Don't buy into it Charlie. Just trying to fit in where he can get in before the banning. Go Dawgs.



Just being nice to him in his last few days.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 16, 2013)

Go Jackets and go Braves!  Go US Men's Soccer team in the gold cup too!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets and go Braves!  Go US Men's Soccer team in the gold cup too!



Who is carrying that on the tube Martin?


----------



## riprap (Jul 16, 2013)

Come on down soon Charlie. We can do some bass fishing with artificial lures. Probably hit Lanier since the hospital in Cumming is close. (my boat is 21' so I may be safe) We can also do a get together before the forum gets smaller.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Lets get together and plan a trip Rip. I would enjoy that. I will even leave the livers at home, maybe the Rooster Tail too.


----------



## riprap (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey fishing may not be too good, but a little dawg talk, memories about banned members and finding a good place to eat wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

I dont know any banned members do you.


----------



## riprap (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know any banned members do you.



Yes and there are more to come.

Well, I don't know them personally, but they pulled for the calfs and would talk about your momma.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Who is carrying that on the tube Martin?



Fox Soccer Channel last night and I think they may have the rest of the games.  The quarterfinals are this weekend.  I normally don't care much about it but since two of the four games are at the GA dome I figured I would grab tickets.  The US ended up playing in the other venue (Baltimore) but should be a good atmosphere watching Panama vs Cuba and Trinidad vs Mexico.  

Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kang of the dwag thread!  Go Jackets!


----------



## riprap (Jul 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs for high schools coaches trying to make it in the big time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for high schools coaches trying to make it in the big time.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Thomasville Georgia.


----------



## riprap (Jul 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs in lick skillet, ga.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Astor Fl!


----------



## riprap (Jul 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs for rain everyday. Grass grew three inches since I cut it this afternoon.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 18, 2013)

Go DAWGS......


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Morning Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 18, 2013)

Good morning dwags!  Go Jackets!


----------



## riprap (Jul 18, 2013)

Go DAWGS! Go gnats go calfs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Good morning Rip, is it raining down there. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2013)

Go dwags with fast growing grass.  and Roll Tide.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 18, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Go dwags with fast growing grass.  and Roll Tide.



We know the dwags love grass.  

Go Jackets!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs we run this state!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs that own The State.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 18, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 18, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the season to start.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2013)

Roll Tide To All the doggies and techies.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Evening Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs staying up late tonight.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Morning Charles and Six.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2013)

Afternoon Martin. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs! 11 of 12 and they still have the pop Warner coach!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2013)

Roll Tide to all


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie you better have a good excuse as to why you ain't posting much!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Charlie you better have a good excuse as to why you ain't posting much!



We had a little party tonight in Bowling Green for my Nephew who is being deployed to Germany in a few days. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Early morning Go Dawgs.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Early morning Go Dawgs.



Morning Charlie....... Hopefully ya'll had a good send off party and you got some rest afterwards. GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We had a little party tonight in Bowling Green for my Nephew who is being deployed to Germany in a few days. Go Dawgs.



That will do! Go Dawgs for red blooded Americans serving!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Saturday Morning go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2013)

Go DAWGS ......


----------



## riprap (Jul 20, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! 11 of 12 and they still have the pop Warner coach!!!



Option left, cuss. Option right, cuss. Grab the receiver in the facemask, cuss, send him out with a new play. Fire the defensive coordinator.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

riprap said:


> Option left, cuss. Option right, cuss. Grab the receiver in the facemask, cuss, send him out with a new play. Fire the defensive coordinator.



Get beat by the Dawgs again, cuss.


----------



## riprap (Jul 20, 2013)

North, west, south, east Tennessee have their number.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

This is Dawgs Country. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Jul 20, 2013)

Yea yea yea but...we have a bama country too, and its 5yrds better. Self high five.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

riprap said:


> Yea yea yea but...we have a bama country too, and its 5yrds better. Self high five.



But this is a Dawg Thread.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 20, 2013)

Happy Saturday to all and roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs I sure hope we beat Texas A&M in the SECCG this year.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs I sure hope we beat Texas A&M in the SECCG this year.



They going to be tough you know, they did beat the greatest football organization of all time last year.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

I, unlike the Bammers do remember that Rip. You know it did not really happen dont you. It would be impossible for A&M to beat a pro team.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Spent the day at a Madison county farm pond with the kids. Hot humid and it rained but the youngins had a ball!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Sunday Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs picking Blackberries today. I hate briars.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a fine Sunday afternoon.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a rainy Sunday night in the Bluegrass.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2013)

Raining here too


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Got a bunch of blackberry jelly in jars today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2013)

Evening Charlie and roll tide.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 21, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Evening Charlie and roll tide.



Gettin' ready to roll you.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Gettin' ready to roll you.





Hey hey hey....... good bye........


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 21, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Hey hey hey....... good bye........



Don't push me, John..


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

View it live here.


----------



## riprap (Jul 21, 2013)

Where is the banning party going to be held?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Happy Monday to all!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2013)

Go dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 22, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Good morning Chuck and VI.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

Morning Dawgs, you to Martin and 6.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 22, 2013)

Good morning Charlie and Martin.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie 6 n Marty still stalking you I see.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Charlie 6 n Marty still stalking you I see.



Go Jackets!  Good afternoon Charlie and 6, and you too Brownie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Charlie 6 n Marty still stalking you I see.



Yeah but they cant keep up. They must be getting old.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 22, 2013)

GO DAWGS! 

Gettin' close to cat skinnin' time! I'm ready to go, too!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah but they cant keep up. They must be getting old.



AARP!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs, the season is getting closer everyday.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Villa Ricca Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs all you old timers thank you for all the knowledge y'all have given to all of us!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!

MORNING trolls...... 6 and martin......


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 23, 2013)

Morning John, Charlie , Brown and Martin.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

Afternoon Dawgs, you too Martin and 6


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 23, 2013)

Afternoon Charlie, John, Brownie, and Six!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

Howdy boyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

What is that buzzing around in here? Swat it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 23, 2013)

Whats going on HOQ???  Go Jackets in the MON!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jul 23, 2013)

Going to need a go Dawgs tissue for these other threads. Players taking money, dirty hits, players getting suspended. A player who has a chance to make millions needs to adapt.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> Going to need a Do Dawgs tissue for these other threads. Players taking money, dirty hits, players getting suspended. A player who has a chance to make millions needs to adapt.



Don't listen to them stupid bammers rip. I guess the AC quit working in their trailers because they have been crying like a bunch of girls..


----------



## riprap (Jul 23, 2013)

I think flag football would be awesome. Would everybody have to wear them? What color are they going to be? What are the refs going to use? Can Saban really put cooking spray on them?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

It is that time of the year.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

Evening John. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

Evening John. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Almost here!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Jeff how is it going?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

Night Dawgs, got to get up early and pick a few more blackberries tomorrow. Just thinking about that breakfast this fall. Home made biscuits, country ham, scrambled eggs, redeye gravy, and some blackberry jelly.
I love ham, believe we have been through this before though.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!! Charlie...... I love food......lol


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs worked all night man I'm tired!! Everything is good Charlie!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Bout another gallon of blackberries picked this morning. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2013)

Good morning Charlie, brown, and John. Roll tide.


----------



## riprap (Jul 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bout another gallon of blackberries picked this morning. Go Dawgs.



Bring some cobbler to the fishing trip.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs fellars!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 24, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Good afternoon dwags!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello guyzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Why is Quack working the day shift. He must have made the boss mad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Why is Quack working the day shift. He must have made the boss mad.





You da boss Charlie !!



2 weeks of midnights, then 2 weeks of dayzzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2013)

Afternoon jackets and mutts. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

I think I will move to Alabama. That way I can come on here and Brag every once and a while. Course there are a coupla old boys down there that will have to move out.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Trolls got Trolled!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Dawgs own this Thread. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dawgs own this Thread. Go Dawgs.



 Always have Always will! Go you hairy Dawgs all over the place!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Miller County Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2013)

GO DAWGS! 

Below is one of the ugliest avatars around here! 







TICK-TOCK! 

TICK-TOCK!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs keeping this thread on top.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs for Silver Britches.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Bamers cant take this thread over.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs keeping this thread on top.



Good night, Charlie! The greatest Dawg in the state of Kentucky!!! 

Don't let the bammer get the last word of the night!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Jerry Varnado was a DGD


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Run Lindsay Run.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Good night Silver. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

I got to go to bed John, be sure we get in the last word tonight. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Thursday Morning Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jul 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think I will move to Alabama. That way I can come on here and Brag every once and a while. Course there are a coupla old boys down there that will have to move out.



Most of them live here. They know what it's like over there. Nothing like waking up to the smell of a paper mill.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2013)

Go DAWGS !!!!!!! getting ready for 3 seconds before kick off....... GA. Football and troll banning just go together...... lol


----------



## riprap (Jul 25, 2013)

A few years ago we were listening to a tech pre game on radio. An older gt alumni was on the radio telling football stories. Locker room antics came up. One of his buddies turned off the lights in the showers. The guy said, "you know what happens when you turn off the lights in the shower." The host (not Wes) was silent for a moment then said, "thanks for coming on, we'll be right back." My buddy and I looked at each other and then busted out laughing. Almost ran off the road.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2013)

riprap said:


> A few years ago we were listening to a tech pre game on radio. An older gt alumni was on the radio telling football stories. Locker room antics came up. One of his buddies turned off the lights in the showers. The guy said, "you know what happens when you turn off the lights in the shower." The host (not Wes) was silent for a moment then said, "thanks for coming on, we'll be right back." My buddy and I looked at each other and then busted out laughing. Almost ran off the road.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 25, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS !!!!!!! getting ready for 3 seconds before kick off....... GA. Football and troll banning just go together...... lol



What do you know about banning?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 25, 2013)

Good afternoon dwags, John, Charlie, Brownie, Rip, Six, and Silverjorts!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2013)

Good afternoon to the mutts and gnats. Roll Tide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2013)

riprap said:


> A few years ago we were listening to a tech pre game on radio. An older gt alumni was on the radio telling football stories. Locker room antics came up. One of his buddies turned off the lights in the showers. The guy said, "you know what happens when you turn off the lights in the shower." The host (not Wes) was silent for a moment then said, "thanks for coming on, we'll be right back." My buddy and I looked at each other and then busted out laughing. Almost ran off the road.





You sure that wasn't Penn State ???  



Afternoon fellow foosball fanzzzzzzzzzz !!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs, shelled about a million peas today.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2013)

Love this time of year, pea shelling, corn shucking, tomato in the window seal, water Mellon eating, okra picking n eating, go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Love this time of year, pea shelling, corn shucking, tomato in the window seal, water Mellon eating, okra picking n eating, go Dawgs!



And some fried squash and green tomatoes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2013)

Evening charlie. Rtr.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Go you hairy Dawgs, the Bailey brothers were DGDs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> And some fried squash and green tomatoes.



Thats right! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeff is up late tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Odell is barking at that coon again. Maybe he is keeping him out of my garden.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 25, 2013)

GOOOOOOOOOOOD NIIIIIIIIIIGHT my fellow Dawgs and lurking idjits! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2013)

Go DAWGS for the late night bunch!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Roll tide to all those up late.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs to all the early risers.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 26, 2013)

Happy Friday!  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Afternoon guys and roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

Afternoon Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head south for a while. I might even stop and eat lunch at a certain sports bar in Birgmingham tomorrow. Course I will have my UGA shirt on.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2013)

You'll be safe Charlie. But if you need, I can always have a couple of my homies from North Birmingham escort you around.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> You'll be safe Charlie. But if you need, I can always have a couple of my homies from North Birmingham escort you around.



You better call your home boys and tell them to stay away from that bar.... Last time Charlie was there he had to get red on them boys and it was a black out for sure!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2013)

Go dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> You better call your home boys and tell them to stay away from that bar.... Last time Charlie was there he had to get red on them boys and it was a black out for sure!! Go Dawgs!



 I was 2 years younger then Jeff. Looks like we gonna wait till Sunday to head down and try to avoid some of Saturday's rain.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Come on Saturday Charlie. Them boyz wanna kick back and drink a forty with you.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

You stayed up awful late last night 6


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yep. Slept in late and couldn't sleep. But gotta hit it early tonite.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs putting thier vacation off one day because of Alabama weather. I should have called Saban he could have bought the rain off for a day.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs wanting the season to start now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2013)

Pop Warner was a DGD back on the 1800's.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2013)

Dr. Charles Herty was the first coach of the Bulldawgs. Thought yall should know that.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2013)

Happy Saturday to all. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2013)

Headed out on a little bit, That Alabama rain wont melt me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Headed out on a little bit, That Alabama rain wont melt me.



Come on down Charlie. Have a cold one with Jayvyn and Tavaris.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs for small worlds!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 27, 2013)

GO DAWGS! 

Wishing all my fellow Dawgs a wonderful Saturday! 

And to the troll monsters, I want to...Oh never mind, hope you guys have a wonderful day too!  

I would like to introduce my new AWESOME avatar! Isn't this thing beautiful?!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!
> 
> Wishing all my fellow Dawgs a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> ...



It's awesome!! Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Jul 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> it's awesome!! Go dawgs!!!!!


+2 SilverBritches
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2013)

jtexaslonestar said:


> +2 SilverBritches
> GO DAWGS!!



Go dawgs killin deer in Ball Ground, Ga


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs be safe in Bama Charlie you know them folks over there aint too smart!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs, from Montgomery Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, from Montgomery Alabama.



Be safe on the lost Hwy Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, from Montgomery Alabama.



You're getting a little to close to that nasty barn territory Charlie. If you roll down your window and take a deep breath you might pass out.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2013)

I stopped in Birmingham and took care of some unfinished business, some people never learn.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I stopped in Birmingham and took care of some unfinished business, some people never learn.



Did you meet Tavaris?   Big brother in a 4x red wife beater tee shirt?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2013)

No he is in Jail


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs it's nice to see some positive post!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey Jeff. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

Charlie it's great to be a Georgia BullDawg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie it's great to be a Georgia BullDawg!!!!!!!!!!



The best feeling in the world, Bamers can only dream about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

They even go to dream land to eat BBQ. Anything real down there?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

I forgot I am down there. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

Their just a product of their raising. They just don't know.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

Local police wont arrest Local football players.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

Night Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs everybody!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

Good morning from Alabamer Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs in south Alabam!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jul 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Good morning from Alabamer Dawgs.



You made it south yet. How bout that early morning paper mill scent.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> You made it south yet. How bout that early morning paper mill scent.



Makes me feel Like I am on the gulf.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

Soft shell crab and crab claws sure are good.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs up north.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs on the Gulf!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

I am ready for football season.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

Evening 6 I am in your state and you are in mine.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2013)

Evening Charlie. I certainly hope you enjoy the beauty and splendor of the Alabama gulf coast. It is truly the most wonderful place our lord created. Also, please accept my best wishes to the incredible bulldog nation. You have a truly amazing coach and wonderful staff. May your team win many games this year. Good luck, and enjoy your time in Alabama the beautiful.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

We have been down here several times and we do enjoy it. Kinda laid back and a lot better to me than the PC Fla area.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Evening Charlie. I certainly hope you enjoy the beauty and splendor of the Alabama gulf coast. It is truly the most wonderful place our lord created. Also, please accept my best wishes to the incredible bulldog nation. You have a truly amazing coach and wonderful staff. May your team win many games this year. Good luck, and enjoy your time in Alabama the beautiful.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs, the sun don't shine on the same dog everyday.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 29, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Morning fellas.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2013)

Roll Tide and Go Jackets.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2013)

Roll tide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide and Go Jackets.






Yeah baybayzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs from LA


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie I hope you and the Mrs are eating good and soaking up plenty of sun!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Charlie I hope you and the Mrs are eating good and soaking up plenty of sun!



We are doing that Jeff. Going out in the morning and try to catch a few fish.


----------



## riprap (Jul 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs. The tide is turning. Imploding from within.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs ready for the season to start. Their going to bring it in clemson, very eager to see our young D play


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2013)

I hope you are right bbg. Go you hairy Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. The tide is turning. Imploding from within.



Hey Rip I got finned by a saltwater catfish tonight. I could catch with out a glove my hand is so big.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2013)

Them salt water cats bite on a liver?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 29, 2013)

I really don't see a repeat of the boise game I feel like we've had a rep of not bringing it in big games, seen this several times this year they want to be mid season form by the first game. Dawgs can do it


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip I got finned by a saltwater catfish tonight. I could catch with out a glove my hand is so big.



Check the freshwater fishing forum. There was a recent thread about this very subject. Lots of creative ideas to get that swelling down and poison out. Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2013)

Do not use ice on the hand Charlie. Soak it in hot water>105 degrees. Take some Benadryl. Ice will only make it worse.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks 6 the benadryl are helping. LA is nice.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Do not use ice on the hand Charlie. Soak it in hot water>105 degrees. Take some Benadryl. Ice will only make it worse.



I don't know if I've told you but if I haven't good luck this season! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 30, 2013)

Afternoon Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 30, 2013)

Evening Charlie. How is the hand.


----------



## riprap (Jul 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip I got finned by a saltwater catfish tonight. I could catch with out a glove my hand is so big.



I may have to rethink this fishing trip. The last two that you have talked about don't seem fun.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 30, 2013)

riprap said:


> I may have to rethink this fishing trip. The last two that you have talked about don't seem fun.



Well we had a good one today. Caught a bunch of Spanish Mackere Red Fish, Black Drum and a few King Mackerel, without incident.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2013)

I usually sell them kings to the market I just can't eat them jokers... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 30, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I usually sell them kings to the market I just can't eat them jokers... Go Dawgs!



Give me some catfish or Speckled perch any day. They are fun to catch but I wasn't crazy about them.


----------



## country boy (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello dawg fans figured I would drop in and say good luck this season. Y'all have arguably the best qb in the nation with Murray and the best Rb combo, so let's see if your choachs can take advantage of the talent.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 30, 2013)

You always have a good AVY my friend.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks country boy. If our D can come together we can make a run. But if we have to score 50 every game to win then it will be just another let down. Keeping it real but it all rest in Franthams D. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2013)

country boy said:


> Hello dawg fans figured I would drop in and say good luck this season. Y'all have arguably the best qb in the nation with Murray and the best Rb combo, so let's see if your choachs can take advantage of the talent.



This AVY deserves a BIG Roll Tide. 

Morning mutts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

Afternoon guyzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

Afternoon Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Dawgs.





You still in LA???  How's the hand popzzzzzzzzzz' ??


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2013)

Roll Tidezzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

Get 'em Matthewzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!



What's for dinner?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> What's for dinner?



Fajitas minus the rice, beans, tortilla, sour cream. Go Dawgs for low carbs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still in LA???  How's the hand popzzzzzzzzzz' ??



Still a little red, but feels fine now. I am tough. The catfish died almost immediately.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs, I would rather be in Georgia. To many Tide fans down here. McDonalds could not survive with out them as help.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Still a little red, but feels fine now. I am tough. The catfish died almost immediately.



Charlie The Catfish Killer.  Sounds like a nice book title.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Jul 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, I would rather be in Georgia. To many Tide fans down here. McDonalds could not survive with out them as help.



At least they got something they can be proud of. I'm sure you traveled from the north all the way through the state. You kind of feel sorry for them. Come up I-85 N and stop by.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs practice starts tmrw, ready for the 31st


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

riprap said:


> At least they got something they can be proud of. I'm sure you traveled from the north all the way through the state. You kind of feel sorry for them. Come up I-85 N and stop by.



Yeah I did Rip, no wonder they are crazy about Football.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Go Dawgs practice starts tmrw, ready for the 31st



Yep lets hope for no injuries!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Baker County Georgia. Used to be some fine deer hunting down there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

Aint nothing like a Dawg, some people don't understand that.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

Heard the new University of Teethless got a high school coach mad at him.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!

THE NEW GRANDSON IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!

gonna do all I can to help him grow into a DGD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!
> 
> THE NEW GRANDSON IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gonna do all I can to help him grow into a DGD!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats on your new grandchild. 








Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!
> 
> THE NEW GRANDSON IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gonna do all I can to help him grow into a DGD!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats John! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks and go DAWGS....... WOOF WOOF!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!
> 
> THE NEW GRANDSON IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gonna do all I can to help him grow into a DGD!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats and hello from Lower Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2013)

Good morning to all and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2013)

Morning Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Aug 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Congrats and hello from Lower Alabama.



If you get some ethanol free gas you will get better mileage. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2013)

Gonna head back north tomorrow morning, don't know exactly which route I will take but I am going to meander on the back roads a lot and probably find a way to end up in Georgia.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 2, 2013)

Let's get after them


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs, ready to get out of Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2013)

See yall tomorrow Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 3, 2013)

GO DAWGS! 

Have a wonderful Sat night, Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2013)

Silver is a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey Jeff after a long day, I am home. Well not really, I am back in Kentucky.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2013)

Happy Saturday to all the Kentucky mutts, weight losing dogs and tech trolls. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2013)

You mad at Martin 6? Go Dawgs everywhere, and believe me they are everywhere.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You mad at Martin 6? Go Dawgs everywhere, and believe me they are everywhere.


Naw. Where is Martin? Looks like you had a nice trip Charlie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2013)

Bzzzzzzzzz, troll drive by !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 4, 2013)

Morning dawgzzzzzzzzz and quack.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2013)

Glad y'all had a good trip Charlie. Morning to all and Gooooo Daaaaawwwgggggsssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 4, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Dem boys down in the MON know how to troll. Go Dawgs, afternoon Jeff, afternonn 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs from the Blue grass.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2013)

Go dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Pea shelling Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the warrior Creek.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Go you hairy DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the mountain.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 4, 2013)

Geaux Dawgzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Why are you not out on the dock catching fish tonight 6?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

How is the diet going Jeff?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Tift county.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs, Country ham and hominey for supper tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How is the diet going Jeff?



Going good Charlie haven't hit the scale in a while but sticking to it. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

I got to lose some weight. These extra lbs are killing my bad knees. I have cut way back on the amount of food but I have not adjusted the type of food I eat.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Go Dawg that are loosing weight. Just not our OL's.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Jessup Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Andre Hasting was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Dawgs lets close this thing and have a fresh thread for the start of the season. I know it will be tough but My Dawgs can do it. Go Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready for rhe 2013 season.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome home KYDawgzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home KYDawgzzzzzzzzz !!!



Go quackzzzzzzzzzzzz and dawgzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Dawgs lets close this thing and have a fresh thread for the start of the season. I know it will be tough but My Dawgs can do it. Go Dawg.



Wont be hard at all. These trolls will make it easy! Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Monday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs shelling butter beans.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs shelling butter beans.






No fun Popzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 5, 2013)

Good day all! Kickoff is getting closer and closer! 

Skin them Tigers, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs trying to get half way there.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No fun Popzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!



No I had rather shell peas any day, and eat them too Quack.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Miller Coutny, home of Brandon Miller.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County Home of Ray Golf.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Edgar Chandler was a DGD. 1966


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs I love ham.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Morning from the Blugrass Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2013)

Go DAWGS getting ready for work.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Afternoon John. Get out there and shake that money tree.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Afternoon Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Eveming Jeff, Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs eating Counrty Bacon, Garden peas and fresh tomatoes for supper.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!



What's for dinner Brown? Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Evening 6


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> What's for dinner Brown? Roll Tide.



Spinach salad with cucumber and strawberrys and some tuna on the side.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Spinach salad with cucumber and strawberrys and some tuna on the side.



You are serious about your diet Jeff. Good for you.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on Lake Seminole.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the Flint river.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Pat Dye was a DGD in 1959.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You are serious about your diet Jeff. Good for you.



I ate 6 hot wings for lunch but had collards on the side bit I had a shovel in my hands all day so I worked them off. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I ate 6 hot wings for lunch but had collards on the side bit I had a shovel in my hands all day so I worked them off. Go Dawgs!



Love me some collards, specially if they are seasoned with country ham.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2013)

Bought them at publix there ok but not like the wife's or mommas.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Spinach salad with cucumber and strawberrys and some tuna on the side.



That's sounds good. Congrats on your weight loss.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> That's sounds good. Congrats on your weight loss.



You do any fishing 6?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs on Brasstown Bald.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Got my season tickets in hand........ can I get a GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You do any fishing 6?



Heading back to the lake this weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Athens tonight. I think I'll fire up the smoker this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Got my season tickets in hand........ can I get a GO DAWGS!!!!!



Hey B.J. leave the trolls alone for a while, we are trying to get this thing locked before kickoff and we need all the help we can get.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Athens tonight. I think I'll fire up the smoker this weekend.



Cucumbers dont work to good on a smoker Jeff. You need some meat on there. Bout time for some Tarbox Bacon my friend.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Helen Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

We will never make it by Kickoff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

See yall Dawgs in the morning. If I ever finish picking these peas and butterbeans,


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

One more Go Dawgs before I turn in.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 7, 2013)

cornbread and pintos...my wife cut up a Vidalia with hers.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> cornbread and pintos...my wife cut up a Vidalia with hers.



Now you making me hungry. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the Blue Ridge.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2013)

Go DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 7, 2013)

GO DAWGS!  from southeastern Georgia! GO DAWGS!  to youins up air in Kentucky! They sure talk funny in Tennessee and Kentucky!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!  from southeastern Georgia! GO DAWGS!  to youins up air in Kentucky! They sure talk funny in Tennessee and Kentucky!



They choose thier words carefully up here. They just dont have many to choose from though. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Lunch time Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Lunch time Go DAWGS!



And Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2013)

What's for lunch Brown?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs and Trolls.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2013)

Evening Charlie. Whassup.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Evening Charlie. Whassup.



Had planned to do a little fishing, but it has been drizzling off and on bout all day.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Good to see a young Dawg in here. Go young Dawgs everywhere!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 7, 2013)

Ga dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Yall keep it going tonight Dawgs. I will be out late with the youngins.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2013)

Last Go Dawgs of the day!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

A late night  Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Wonder where Martin went.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

No trolls at all tonight. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

We will get to 500 tonight one way or the other Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Kickoff not that far off.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

We are halfway there, dont know if we will make it or not. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

You up awful late 6. You got to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in the MON.






Pffffffffffffft.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 8, 2013)

Morning Charlie, 6, Quack, and friends!  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Morning Martin


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2013)

Morning Charlie, Martin, Brown and Quack.  Roll Tidezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Morning 6 Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 8, 2013)

GO DAWGS! 

Hope this guy becomes a Dawg!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Afternoon Go Dawgs, from the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!
> 
> Hope this guy becomes a Dawg!



He would be huge get in this class. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

The CC Packers play a scrimmage against his school Saturday. Wish I was down there to see it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Go dogs from the back porch


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Go dogs from the back porch



Welcome to the board and roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs from the backyard.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Dont be a stranger here Slewfoot. We need more Dawgs in here all the time.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank yall


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Welcome to the board and roll tide.



Except for that . That's just vulgar . Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Except for that . That's just vulgar . Go dawgs



Dont pay 6 no mind Slew he is our pet Bamer.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Sylvester Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Camilla Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Dickey Clark was a DGD. 1976


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 8, 2013)

David pollack was a dgd . Till he got all skinny and whacked out on espin . Man get tha boy a cheeseburger . Go dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> David pollack was a dgd . Till he got all skinny and whacked out on espin . Man get tha boy a cheeseburger . Go dawgs !!!



He is on my top 11 list Slew.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We are halfway there, dont know if we will make it or not. Go Dawgs.






Lookzzzzz like us trollzzzzzz are gonna hafta help you dwags get to 1k postzzzzzz !!!  



Evening all from the MON !!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lookzzzzz like us trollzzzzzz are gonna hafta help you dwags get to 1k postzzzzzz !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all from the MON !!



Thanks Quack we need the help. Do not fall down tonight. Creates a lot of paperwork.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs, where yall at, kickoff aint that far off. HELP.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2013)

Evening Charlie. Got bacon?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

I always got bacon 6. If I ever get that trip to Talking Rock, to trace some of my roots figured out, I will bring you some.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Talking Rock Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs all the way to the SECCG. It will be fun to beat LSU twice.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey 6 did you fish today?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Martin is rarer than hens teeth anymore. Wonder if Muddy banned him.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 8, 2013)

C'mon football season


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> C'mon football season



It is gonna be a good one.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs all the way to the SECCG. It will be fun to beat LSU twice.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Martin is rarer than hens teeth anymore. Wonder if Muddy banned him.



He may have a girl friend,,,,, Nah!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> He may have a girl friend,,,,, Nah!! Go Dawgs!





Go Dawgs and trolls.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs for two a days in Athens!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

To bad you are on a diet Jeff. I was going to send you some bacon.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Somehow LCT's just dont sound as good as BLT's. Dont get me wrong I like cucumbers.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2013)

Go DAWGS for night shifters working like borrowed mules!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Guess that is why I am 40 lbs over weight.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS for night shifters working like borrowed mules!!!!!!!



Evening John, how is it going with the new Job?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Odell is howling tonight. He is ready for kickoff too.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON. That is you Quack. That Miami guy accused you of having a mullet too, I had bout forgot that.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

447 to go


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Slew is back. Go Dawgs down south.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2013)

This thing will be history by the end of next week. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

We close this thing before kickoff I will Gurantee a win against the Kitty cats.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

We trying to get to a 1000 post before kickoff Slew. Help us. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2013)

I bet Ol Slew becomes a regular around here. Go Dawgs welcome to the fire Slewfoot


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Guess everybody going to sleep on me. I am in the central time zone though and have an hour on yall. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Wonder if Slew likes ham?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Barring injury Aaron Murray is going to set some records this year that might never be broken.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Marshall had a 75 yard run in the intra squad scrimmage. The bad news is that Murray had 3 interceptions, the good news is that we have a good secondary.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Yep


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if Slew likes ham?



Everybody likes ham! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs gonna call it a night......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Good night and Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in the MON. That is you Quack. That Miami guy accused you of having a mullet too, I had bout forgot that.




That "Miami guy" is a thug .  




brownceluse said:


> I bet Ol Slew becomes a regular around here. Go Dawgs welcome to the fire Slewfoot





I'm betting 'Ole Slew is a previously banded member . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That "Miami guy" is a thug .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. unLES I'm off by MILES, I agree.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. unLES I'm off by MILES, I agree.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Ham is good  . go dawgs


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

And no quack it's my first time on the page as a member . Go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2013)

Good morning to all and roll tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That "Miami guy" is a thug .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What makes you think that? Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go dawgs  from work


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 9, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Go dawgs  from work



Welcome Slew!  Why don't you tell us a few things about yourself.  

And Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Welcome Slew!  Why don't you tell us a few things about yourselves
> 
> And Go Jackets!



Good morning. Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2013)

Morning Charlie and Martin. Roll Tidezzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

犬に行く that's go dawgs in Japanese


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 9, 2013)

GO DAWGS. Who else thinks Malcolm Mitchell and Damian swann are going to rock again this year.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

What's with yall thinking I'm some one else ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 9, 2013)

Buck Roar said:


> GO DAWGS. Who else thinks Malcolm Mitchell and Damian swann are going to rock again this year.



I do! I do! I do! Plus, I think there are a few others (freshmen) who are going to shine as well! I can't wait to see all that speed on the field.



GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Yall been busy today. I been chasing cow. Howdy all you Dawgs. Nice to have a couple of new faces on the board.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 9, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Good morning. Roll Tide.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...nice fix...Roll Tide and Go Jackets


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> What's with yall thinking I'm some one else ?



That happens in here Slew, they all thought I was somebody else for bout  a year and a half. Just take them some Bacon or something.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Afternoon Martin.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 9, 2013)

I am calling Todd Gurley to win heisman.
GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Gurley gonna have to beat Murray out for the Hiesman Buck


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know. Murray's going to have to be better than he was last year to win it.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 9, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> I do! I do! I do! Plus, I think there are a few others (freshmen) who are going to shine as well! I can't wait to see all that speed on the field.
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Yep. i am thinking Blake Tibbs. Our freshman receiver is going to be good.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Cook County Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs Down in Moultrie Georgia.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

I want to see what Bennett can do if he plays the year injury free .That boy can skat . Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> I want to see what Bennett can do if he plays the year injury free .That boy can skat . Go Dawgs



It will be great to have him back. He was Murray's go to gut when we needed a first down.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs I like Bacon.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Defense gonna do fine. I hope.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs, we need 400 more post before kickoff.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, we need 400 more post before kickoff.



Go Bammers headed to the lake. I'll give you a late night beer update from the dock light Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

I picked about 2 dozen ears of corn then It started raining. Go Dawgs. Are you going to troll 6?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs shuckin corn. Nothing like boiled corn and a BLT.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs while being molested by skeeters while checkin trail cams


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Go Dawgs while being molested by skeeters while checkin trail cams



Better watch out for the snakes Slew.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Both eyes open Ky


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go  dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs waiting for Kickoff.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs having chicken & dumplings for supper.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

go dawgs while watchin the braves .gettin ugly quick.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

You scared my Slew I didn't know it was brave winning ugly. I had to go check gametracker. Go Dawgs


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

yes that was a good ugly Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs down at Turner field.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2013)

'Evenin from the MON !!!!!




BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in the MON.





One mo night Charlie and I'll have these 60hrs knocked out !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One mo night Charlie and I'll have these 60hrs knocked out !!!



Be bout time for a road trip then Mill.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the Mountain.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Hahira Georgia.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Burke county


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Waiting on word from the JUCO Shattel Fenteng


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Be bout time for a road trip then Mill.





I wish, get off work Sunday morning, gotta beezz back in Monday morning. Grrrrrrr


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Retirement is fun, in fact had I known it was going to be this much fun, I would never started working. Course then I could never had retired.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go retired Dawgs and working Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Need some help Dawgs, a lot of work to do between now and kickoff.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Did you say Go Dawgs ?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Did you say Go Dawgs ?



If I left it out, well  


GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

We got the JUCO Corner. THis guy will make an impact. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We got the JUCO Corner. THis guy will make an impact. Go Dawgs.



That's right Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Shattle is a Dawg now.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs!! Got recruits? Why yes we do!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

We might make our deadline yet. Aint like you and haven't done it before.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Now Slew is gonna help us to. Go Dawgs, 1000 post before Kickoff.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Guess 6 is sitting on the dock drinking beer. Only man I know that can troll from a dock. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs for drunk fishermen!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in The State.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Night Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Wake up and Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs from the paper mill


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2013)

Roll Tide Doggies.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Who's gonna step up and surprise us on D this year ? Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Montezuma Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Go Dawgs from the paper mill



I miss the smell of a paper mill in the morning. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I miss the smell of a paper mill in the morning. Go Dawgs.


Oh yeah smells like money to me Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2013)

Go dawgzzzzzzzzzzz at the paper mill making money.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs. How many fish did you catch Martin?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. How many fish did you catch Martin?



I caught a few blue fosters and the oldest son let a nice one swim away with a new pfleuger combo.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs with the swole heads from lastnights festivities


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I caught a few blue fosters and the oldest son let a nice one swim away with a new pfleuger combo.



Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I caught a few blue fosters and the oldest son let a nice one swim away with a new pfleuger combo.



Were you trolling when you got those Fosters 6?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Go Dawgs with the swole heads from lastnights festivities



Go Dawgs with swollen heads.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs! What happened to the fire CMR thread? You know, the one started by a bammer and posted in most by bammers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! What happened to the fire CMR thread? You know, the one started by a bammer and posted in most by bammers.



I bet the messican deleted it.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Lightin of the low country boil  Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!! Just got done with some mighty fine rib eyes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS!!!!!!!



How's that grand baby John? Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

Mmmmmmm, chili/cheese/slaw dogzzzzz with mustard and onion ringzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2013)

Country ribs and green beans


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2013)

Growing!!!!!!! Like a DAWG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Lights out . Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

We never want to fire Richt this early in the season.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a Saturday night in Ky.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs, been in Bowling Green all day baby sitting. It was fun. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

We might make it Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

But it is going to take a lot of work by yall Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey Slew, how is it going?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Reckon you and me can make it to 700 tonight?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Burke County Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Monroe Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Cordele Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Jeff. thought I was going to have to take this thing to 700 by myself. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Andy Johnson was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Helen Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Stewart County.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Two more to GO Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2013)

Roll Tidezzzzzzzz.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

You up kinda late aint you 6?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

How many days till Kickoff Jeff?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2013)

21 days Charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> 21 days Charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!



We need about 20 post a day to make it Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Spect about 100 out of Slew.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We need about 20 post a day to make it Jeff.



Not a problem those trolls are good for at least that many. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Not a problem those trolls are good for at least that many. Go Dawgs!



Hope you are right Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!! Three weeks from now I'll be throwing down!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Go DAWGS!!! Three weeks from now I'll be throwing down!!



In Athens I hope. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Its great to be a Georgia BullDawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go you Dawgs getting ready to tailgate in 3 weeks.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2013)

This thread will be history by the middle of next week. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2013)

You going to the Clemson game Charlie?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> You going to the Clemson game Charlie?



Only in spirit 6. Probably be in October before we can get down there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

A lil help from the trollzzzzzzzz !!! 



Less than 8hrs to go and this 60hr week is history !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A lil help from the trollzzzzzzzz !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 8hrs to go and this 60hr week is history !!!



We need all the help we can get Quack, thanks. Be carful out there tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs way down there in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Sly.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Perry Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs, we might close tis thing tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Night Dawgs, aint worried about Clemson, but the sneaky Chickens from Columbia scare me.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

How about dem Dawgs Zeb!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Newnan Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Good night Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Night Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

One more Go Dawgs before I hit the hay.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Milledgeville Ga.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 11, 2013)

Good night and Good morning, my fellow Dawgs! Hope all of you have an awesome Sunday! Even you idjits that keep trolling us! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Eatonton Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Night Silver.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 11, 2013)

GO DAWGS!  From the coast!

Night my friend! Take care!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Night Brer Rabbit. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

Trying to help out my friendzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Fell asleep on it last night . Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Charlie you done us proud last night!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2013)

A good Sunday morning GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!     Good morning everyone.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2013)

Roll Tide doggies.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs bamer


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!! Even the ones stuck at work this weekend .


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 11, 2013)

Go dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

That's right Go Dawgs !!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2013)

Go dawgs in jail


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs shucking a million ears of corn this morning.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Just Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs shucking a million ears of corn this morning.



the corn is awesome this year, go shuckin dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS on a Sunday afternoon !!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

Go trollzzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs 20 days until kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

Whoooooooot, only 20 more dayzzzzz before another disappointing season . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go trollzzzzzzzzzz !!!



Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Tigers pulling for the Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go trollzzzzzzzzzz !!!



Roll Tidezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs working At McDonalds.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2013)

Go jacketzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzZzzz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

Roll on TideZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go closet Dawg fans !!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooot, only 20 more dayzzzzz before another disappointing season . . .



Shouldnt you be working troll.... Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Fargo Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Baconton Ga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Shouldnt you be working troll.... Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!



Trollzzzzz don't work. We manage.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Trollzzzzz don't work. We manage.



You manage to find time to troll.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Trollzzzzz don't work. We manage.



He calls it work..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Shouldnt you be working troll.... Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!





Matthew6 said:


> Trollzzzzz don't work. We manage.





Ezzzzzzzzactly !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS...... trolls will be trolls.......  lol


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS ..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

Another Go Dawgs since Charlie is slacking


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Cant put up corn and keep up to. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Cant put up corn and keep up to. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2013)

What's for dinner Brown?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!



Thiszzzzzzzzzzzzzz^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Off work got a whole 15 hr weekend to enjoy Wooooooooooo !!!!!!!   Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on Brasstown Bald.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2013)

Go jackets!!!  Dwagz suck.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2013)

And a roll tide for Matthew!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Who has the bug spray?


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Who has the bug spray?



Set off a fogger . Go Dawgs !


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2013)

King of the dwags.  GO JACKETS!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Well not in the last 65 years Go Dawgs


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Well not in the last 65 years Go Dawgs



I've been king of the dwags since 1984 Slew.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

84 ? Explain . Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I've been king of the dwags since 1984 Slew.





Slewfootdawg said:


> 84 ? Explain . Go Dawgs !!!





Tell 'em MartinZZZZZZZZZ !!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Still say Go Dawgs !


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell 'em MartinZZZZZZZZZ !!



Yeazzzzzz suh matinzzzzzz wezzzzze all wanttzzzz to be knowinzzzz da truth zzz. Roll Tide Vayveezzzzzz.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2013)

Go bammers slaying the bass.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 11, 2013)

Check this Georgia practice video out. The play at the end is pretty smooth. Video

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

Had to go to Athens to finish some school shoping for the kids and ran across a few beast O linemen. All three treated my family like they have known us all our lives. Class act's and very well spoken.  My son is a O linemen so he was pumped! Charlie Burnett told me your Colquitt county boy will see the field a lot this year! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs, sure was nice to hear the voice of a DGD tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, sure was nice to hear the voice of a DGD tonight.



Yes sir it was! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Xzavier, with a z, looks like he might be ready to take on a certain Gamebiddie, Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

I am proud of my Dawgs and my trolls for the gret turnout the last couple of days. I think we got this thing whupped. GoDawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Xzavier, with a z, looks like he might be ready to take on a certain Gamebiddie, Jeff.



He carries 300+ very good!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Them some grown Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs I am  ready for kickoff!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

We should have the best o-line in the conference if not the nation. First time in years I can remember us having so much depth there. GO BIG Uglys.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!! BIG OL DAWGS TO!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2013)

Hunker it Down... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

I am jealous of your Avy Jeff. You should have got me an autograph. I would not have sold it on E-Bay.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Worth County Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am jealous of your Avy Jeff. You should have got me an autograph. I would not have sold it on E-Bay.



Just know that Ward knows who Charlie is. He knows he's got a Coulquitt county brother in Ky. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

Good night and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Next time I talk to you remind me to tell you Xzavier, with a Z, story Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Franklin County.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

This thread wont ever make to the Kickoff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2013)

Roll tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2013)

Good Monday morning and a GO DAWGS.... SIC EM!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs on this fine Monday!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2013)

Dang, them some big ole boyZZZZZZZ !!! 



'Morning from the MON !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2013)

Morning to quackzzzzzz and all the dawgiezzzzzzzz. Roll Tidezzzzzz.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2013)

Go DAWGS ....... morning from the mountain!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2013)

Morning to the DAWG NATION...... and 6 and the techies......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Good morning all yall and Charlie and 6!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Morning Dawgs, and Martin, and 6 and Quack


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

How about a nooner Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a stormy Monday in the Bluegrass.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey Slew, you never did tell us anything bout yourself!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey Slew, you never did tell us anything bout yourself!



Are you serious or are you  ?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Are you serious or are you  ?



I'm serious.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

What would you like to know Martin ?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> What would you like to know Martin ?



What kind of hunting do you do Slew?


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Deer , squirrel with my Dawg , doves , turkey , rabbit  about anything that you can hunt that roams the woods .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Deer , squirrel with my Dawg , doves , turkey , rabbit  about anything that you can hunt that roams the woods .



I got a couple dogs myself, same as the ones in the picture but those are my grandfathers.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I got a couple dogs myself, same as the ones in the picture but those are my grandfathers.



Go Dawgs !


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

I like fried squirrel Slew. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Go Dawgs !



You one of them UGA fans that actually went there slew?


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I like fried squirrel Slew. Go Dawgs.


I like it fried then put back down in gravy . Go Dawgs


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> You one of them UGA fans that actually went there slew?



Oh you trying a little  now ?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Oh you trying a little  now ?



Is that what that was?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2013)

Doesn't matter to me...I treat all dwags the same


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Martin did you get a new trolling motor?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

What is a Dwag?


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Doesn't matter to me...I treat all dwags the same



I understand buddy , if I was a techy I'd probably be mad to ...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Martin did you get a new trolling motor?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What is a Dwag?



You will have to ask this guy Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What is a Dwag?



A really nassy foul smelling thang.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go dwags


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2013)

Godogs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

You getting there 6


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2013)

Godogs incarcerated.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Bamers on double secret probation.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville Ga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2013)

What's for supper Charlie?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> What's for supper Charlie?



Fried chicken, with okra, butter beans and corn on the cob. Course there will be some biscuits and gravy on the side.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Who blew our screen up? Had to be a troll.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fried chicken, with okra, butter beans and corn on the cob. Course there will be some biscuits and gravy on the side.



That's what I was looking for Charlie. That's some good eating. I stopped by a Jamaican place in Marietta and had some Curry Goat over spicy rice and beans. Collard greens and cornbread on the side.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2013)

Got this day whupped !!!  Go trollzzzzzzz blowin up da page!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

My garden has been good to me this year 6. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2013)

11 of 12. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2013)

115 Roll Tides and we can shut this one down.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Dawgs run this board. We do put up with a couple of trolls however.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Martin blew our screen up.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Typical disgruntled techy Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs down by the paper mill.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

GO Dawgs up in Kentucky


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey Slew do you like country Ham?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

How is it going John.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Slew do you like country Ham?



Oh yeah love country ham


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs eating country ham.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

I miss my beard. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 12, 2013)

just about got this one Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2013)

Grow another beard Charlie.  Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Grow another beard Charlie.  Roll Tide.



3 day old beard now 6


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Georgia BullDawgs.


----------



## riprap (Aug 12, 2013)

Settling an estate is not fun. Having to give someone almost 1/2 while they sit in jail is a joke.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

riprap said:


> Settling an estate is not fun. Having to give someone almost 1/2 while they sit in jail is a joke.



Settling an estate is the best of circumstances is not fun Rip. Cant imagine what you are going through.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2013)

SIC EM BOYS! 

Just picked up my new flags today! GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> SIC EM BOYS!
> 
> Just picked up my new flags today! GO DAWGS!



Nice, I need a couple of new ones.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2013)

riprap said:


> Settling an estate is not fun. Having to give someone almost 1/2 while they sit in jail is a joke.



Dang it man I hate to hear that!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Dang it man I hate to hear that!



No joke Rip! Hang in there buddy!


----------



## riprap (Aug 12, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Dang it man I hate to hear that!



I don't drink, but after this is over might have to pull out the Best of Munson VHS tapes and feast on some hot wings and sweet tea. They are on vhs since we haven't done anything in the past 30yrs. Who's on board?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Wish you had been here tonight Rip. I had some fried chickens livers for supper.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 12, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> SIC EM BOYS!
> 
> Just picked up my new flags today! GO DAWGS!



Man those things are BEAUTIFUL!!!      I got a lump in my throat just looking at them. I'll be okay, just seeing such beautiful flags makes my eyes water up with happiness. Show me what they look like on the lucky vehicle, if you don't mind. Man, it's Great to be a Georgia Bulldog!!!!!! Fly them bad boys proudly!

Kickoff will be here soon! Let's get 'em, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2013)

riprap said:


> I don't drink, but after this is over might have to pull out the Best of Munson VHS tapes and feast on some hot wings and sweet tea. They are on vhs since we haven't done anything in the past 30yrs. Who's on board?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

riprap said:


> I don't drink, but after this is over might have to pull out the Best of Munson VHS tapes and feast on some hot wings and sweet tea. They are on vhs since we haven't done anything in the past 30yrs. Who's on board?



I am in Rip. I will bring the chicken livers.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!  LOVE THE FLAGS!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 12, 2013)

This ought to cheer you up, Rip. Plus, it's against Tech!



Larry had a lot of energy! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Jake Scott was a DGD.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 12, 2013)

POST 925! 75 more to go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Lindsey Jumped a 179 feet in the air. There will never be another Munson.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

We got this one whupped Silver.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am in Rip. I will bring the chicken livers.



Good to know we don't have to share wings with you.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Evening Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

riprap said:


> Good to know we don't have to share wings with you.



You gonna get those wings from Dreamland.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 12, 2013)

Dawgs have jumped all the way up to No. 2 in the 247sports rankings, trailing only Alabama. The Bulldogs are at No. 7 by Rivals, No. 5 by ESPN, and No. 3 by Scout. UGA has 17 commitments and could sign between 21-23 in February.

See list here 24/7 2014 Football Recruiting Team Rankings

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2013)

Evening Charlie Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You gonna get those wings from Dreamland.



Only if you like them EXTRA crispy.


----------



## riprap (Aug 12, 2013)

They say they won't rebuild in the P'tree corners location.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

riprap said:


> Only if you like them EXTRA crispy.



I cant go over that way without people blowing thier horns and waving at me with thier finger.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Wake up and Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2013)

Roll Tide to all.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2013)

Go DAWGS...... morning all.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mornin fellas, Charlie, and 6.  Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2013)

Good morning Martin. I'm rolling my Tidezzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Lil help from the trollZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 13, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> just about got this one Go Dawgs!!



Your first one ever!  Congrats, you picked this stuff up quick!

Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Your first one ever!  Congrats, you picked this stuff up quick!
> 
> Go Jackets!



Yep. Like an old pro for sure. Morning slew.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Your first one ever!  Congrats, you picked this stuff up quick!
> 
> Go Jackets!





Matthew6 said:


> Yep. Like an old pro for sure. Morning slew.





Hmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Morning Dawgs, you too trolls.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. Like an old pro for sure. Morning slew.



Morning yall


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

So what do yall do for a living ?  Go Dawgs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> So what do yall do for a living ?  Go Dawgs





I'm in the kaolin mining industry in middle Ga.  I troll on da side . . . and I live and work in the MON.



How 'bout yoself ???  Hmmmmmm???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm the king of the dwag threads.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm in the kaolin mining industry in middle Ga.  I troll on da side . . . and I live and work in the MON.
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout yoself ???  Hmmmmmm???



Maintenance I work with a few boys that came from your industry . That area to .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm the king of the dwag threads.






Awwwww Hail !!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Mon ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Maintenance I work with a few boys that came from your industry . That area to .





Carbo, Pryromax ???


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

They came from Hubert


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Mon ?






Handle this one Charlie .


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Handle this one Charlie .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Handle this one Charlie .


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Handle this one Charlie .



No need he knows what it means,,,,, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Chawlie prolly takin a nap . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

MON = Middle Of Nowhere. Quack has a mullet too. I am in the retirement business.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

I been wading in the garden this morning.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

I work in the paper industry . Live in the mon to Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2013)

967 Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2013)

968 Roll Tide


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Monroe Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Monroe Georgia.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yall are exceeding your posting limits in this thread today.  Additional posts can be purchased by sending me a PM and I will provide paypal information.  $0.99 each or 5 for $4.00.  

GO JACKETS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall are exceeding your posting limits in this thread today.  Additional posts can be purchased by sending me a PM and I will provide paypal information.  $0.99 each or 5 for $4.00.
> 
> GO JACKETS!



You are in the wrong thread Martin. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You are in the wrong thread Martin. Go Dawgs.



I'm the kang!  Whatever I say goes Charlie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





GO JACKETS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2013)

Roll Tide.    check in the mail Martin.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 13, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide.    check in the mail Martin.



Roll tide Matthew, your post count has been updated.  

Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm the kang!  Whatever I say goes Charlie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still have not paid your dues for that other secret club we are in. We will call it even.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You still have not paid your dues for that other secret club we are in. We will call it even.





Go Yellow Jackets!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

I think I will start a Go Jacket thread, so I will have somwhere to troll. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> I work in the paper industry . Live in the mon to Go Dawgs





Who supplies ya'lls kaolin ?? 




Thanks to us trollzzzzzz this one's 'bout ova !!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who supplies ya'lls kaolin ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.  It's about time for the Granddaddy of all GO JAKCETS Threads #10.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who supplies ya'lls kaolin ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure , I'm not on the process side of it . Go Gawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

It has been a good one, and I aprreciate all the help.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2013)

Roll tide y'all.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2013)

Roll Tide and Go Bammerzzzzzz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Roll TideZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Ya got 2 GT fans, 1 Bammer, and 2 DwagZZZZZ runnin up the post counts !!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya got 2 GT fans, 1 Bammer, and 2 DwagZZZZZ runnin up the post counts !!



Glad we Dawgs can furnish yall a place to troll.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Full house Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2013)

Roll Tide Quackzzzzzz and Martinzzzzz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Glad we Dawgs can furnish yall a place to troll.





Gotta have a place to troll CharlieZZZZZZZ!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Okay Slew bout time to close this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs closing another one.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Jeff wil have to open a pre-kickoff thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Colquit County Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Shut er down Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Dawgs Win !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Wish Brown would hurry up and get off work where he could start a new one.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Time for #10...GO DAWGS!!!


----------

